# Treadmill Noise



## sweaty (Jul 18, 2008)

I just got a used treadmill and it makes excessive noise. Any ideas?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

kinda need a bit more info.....
manual? electric? motor noise? "the roller bearings are shot" noise?

DM


----------



## sweaty (Jul 18, 2008)

It is a Pro Form 400 GI, electric. The sound comes from either the belt or the roller.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i'd check the bearing brackets and mounts to be sure they're screwed down tight. they can come loose over time.
is it noisier when you use it?

DM


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

If you don't think it is fixable do not throw it away. You can use it for an automatic feed for a do it yourself belt-sander. A guy made one over on the woodworker forum that is linked to here. He did not have the feed in yet but the rest of it looked pretty cool.


----------



## drillbitter (Jun 26, 2009)

shouldn't there be some kind of return policy or something? I am sure the manufacturer will take the product back if there is something wrong with it


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

probably not, he said it's used...

DM


----------



## richardballast (Oct 18, 2009)

We have an elliptical machine, which is different obviously, but one of the things you can look out for is joints that creak and WD40 should help. You DO NOT want to put WD40 on any motors or bearings, but most exercise machine is going to have non-mechanical joints that could make noise.

I guess the trick, is that you first need to figure out where the noise is coming from.


----------

